

A Taste of Ramsey Theory - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.penzba.co.uk/RamseyTheory.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This was initially a short email in reply to a question I was asked recently.
I then wrote a slightly longer version as a web page and pointed the
individual at it.

I always intended to add diagrams, but I think it's better without. With
diagrams, you will follow my explanation, but you might not work at
understanding. Without diagrams, you have to do the visualisation yourself,
and I think that helps the understanding. It takes more work, but if you
really want to understand this, you have to do the work.

You may disagree - I'd love to hear your take on it.

